
False start on ProductHunt? - alexander-g
Somebody just submitted our product to PH. We weren&#x27;t ready for this at all. 
Is it possible to &quot;hide&quot; it and re-submit later when it&#x27;s ready?  I feel like it&#x27;s a real false start. 
What should we do?<p>ps: here is a ProductHunt link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;chatbottle
The service we&#x27;re working on is not yet released. It works fine, but we planned to redesign the website and cover kik and skype.
======
DanielStraight
Unsurprisingly, their FAQ covers this:

[https://www.producthunt.com/faq#my-product-was-submitted-
by-...](https://www.producthunt.com/faq#my-product-was-submitted-by-someone-
else-before-we’re-ready-how-can-i-have-it-removed)

Please try to find an answer yourself before asking for help.

~~~
alexander-g
I missed that. Thanks you Writing an email to hello@producthunt.com...

